# Wheelsets



## jdoglike (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok i have a 06 or 05 Giant OCR3 road bike and I was thinking about upgrading the wheelset. I was curious about how much the stock wheels weigh. Also what do you all think of these wheelsets.

http://pricepoint.com/detail/15503-3...d-Wheelset.htm

http://pricepoint.com/detail/15458-3...Compatible.htm

Thanks for any input.


----------



## central_rider (Feb 10, 2007)

I couldn't see the wheelset you were refering to, but I upgraded my OCR2 to Mavic Ksyrium Elites. I've had them on for 3 years with no complaints.


----------



## jdoglike (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok I'm looking to spend less then $250 if possible. How do these look
http://pricepoint.com/detail/13120-...ula-Xero-XR-1-Wheelset-Shimano-Compatible.htm


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Great deal for $230. pretty light too


----------



## central_rider (Feb 10, 2007)

What wheels do you have on now?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

The formula for 'light wheels' + 'cheap' = break easy. 1540 gms for $229 is too good to be true, and I've never heard of that wheelset.

For around the $250 range, you are talking 1750-1880 gms for a legit set (Mavic, Campy, Easton, Shimano). You can get SH-550s for less than $200 on sale at places like Jensen Bike or Nashbar. They weigh around 1850-1880 though, but are pretty darn durable. I don't think you can even get the low-end Campy stuff for $250 or less though.

For comparison purposes, the Mavic Elites that came stock on my TCR Comp 1 go for around $450 or so separately, and mine weighed 1770 gms!

There's no free lunch with wheelsets: you get what you pay for.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Jdoglike:

You may want to consider the Neuvations which are advertised on this website:

http://neuvationcycling.com/wheels/m28aero.html

Has decently good reviews. Normally $450, on closeout for $229. Still weighs 1720 though (see I told you so!).


----------



## Giant1 (Jun 17, 2005)

*OCR WheelSet Upgrades*

I'm thinking about an upgrade from the Shimano WH-R550's that came on my OCRC2 to something that will make a noticeable difference. Did the Mavic Elites improve how your OCR performed Central Rider? and in what ways? Do you think the upgrade was worth the expense?


----------



## central_rider (Feb 10, 2007)

I did notice a difference. They seemed to be smoother and actually felt like I had less resistance. They are pretty bombproof. I've hopped off curbs, hit some big holes and the roads where I ride are pretty crappy. No problems yet. As far as being worth the expense, in my case, yes. But it depends on how much you are willing spend. My OCR came with Mavic CXP 21's. They were good rims in my opinion and are now on my SS/FG. I upgraded everything else on my bike so I figured, what the heck.


----------



## jdoglike (Feb 10, 2007)

So would the weight difference bettween my stock wheels(alex da22 rims, no name hubs, and stainless spokes) and the neuvation m28 aero's be pretty big? how much? also besides the weight differences what else would improve as far as ride feeling? thanks


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Giant did some research for Xero since they are used so exclusively on their bikes and managed to get the weight down. I'd say that is probably a pretty good wheelset.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

jdoglike said:


> So would the weight difference bettween my stock wheels(alex da22 rims, no name hubs, and stainless spokes) and the neuvation m28 aero's be pretty big? how much? also besides the weight differences what else would improve as far as ride feeling? thanks


You should get an Ultimate digital scale. Costs around $70. It is designed to weigh complete bikes but mine matches my Swiss Ohaus pretty closely on small parts. Then you can weigh your wheelset (you can't weigh small parts on it unless you get a hanging tray and zero tare it, as it uses a hook).

But I think you are looking forward to a weight loss so if what Sir Benno says is true, you might want to give those Aeros a try. One feature of that budget wheelset which you don't often see, are the aero rims.

Wow! The Pricepoint page below has an awful lot of quality budget wheelsets. I've not visited their site since my ATB days and didn't know their inventory:

http://www.pricepoint.com/thumb/3-Parts-75-Wheelsets-True.htm

You can also opt for the Reynolds, with the highest list price but still $249. Hand-built and a tad heavier than the Aeros. Semi-aero design.

(Correction: forget the Vista SLs, those are 650 cc)

Good luck making up your mind!


----------



## willly (Jun 19, 2006)

get these:http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=1489&CATEGORY.ID=366&MODE=&TFC=


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I own a 2002 OCR Elite 1 which came with Campy protons. Ive since upgraded to the zondas which are pretty lite I got them on Ebay for $300.00 If you can spend a little more id go for the protons or zondas.


----------



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

Wondering if Xero xr-1 are any good. I bought a pair when I weighted 230lbs about 1 1/2 years ago. Put @ 3000 miles on them so far. I've slimmed down to 205 and did a full century last oct. Only thing that has ever happened is I busted one spoke on a ride. Opened the rear brake caliper up & rode the rest of the ride. Replaced the broken spoke and trued it up. Still going strong. I used these wheels on my 20lb ross signature frame which will be given to my brother when he gets back from Iraq. I'll be getting a TCR Advanced 1 and these will be going on that. I ride with guys on kyrium elites and the range and have to watch my speed sometimes comes these things roll smooth, I find myself having to watch not running into somebody when we all coast together.


----------

